# Ransomes Lawn Machine



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone ever rigged up a ransome front lawn mower into a plow rig. 
I have some sidewalk contracts that I could really make some good coin on and I could pick up a ton more. My bobcat is too big to do them with minimal damage to any grass area. I was thinking about mounting a 6 ft blade to the front of this ransome. Its 2wd as far as I know and its just over 4 ft wide, so with a blade angeled I think it would work. I bought it on a tender, and got it for peanuts I use it to cut one lawn and that it. I attached a picture of a similar looking machine. No cab but it would only be for sidewalks and they are so fast I could drive it on the street, becasue all my places are very close. I have everything already and I wouldnt have to buy much just some fittings ect. Any ideas?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

lets see some pic's


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The machine is stored at another site, here is one I looked up online. Same machine, 723d, 23 horse diesel. apparently there are cabs availble also. We bought them off the local parks dept on a tender.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

MIDTOWNPC;420433 said:


> The machine is stored at another site, here is one I looked up online. Same machine, 723d, 23 horse diesel. apparently there are cabs availble also. We bought them off the local parks dept on a tender.


that would work perfect for walks and such i like the pto on front (not belt)?

i have a brand new 36" that i bought at auction for $10 that would work perfect on that thing,you could have it if you wanted to pay shipping? but i am firm on the price (FREE) let me know


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

36" what? snow blade? Let me know.



powerjoke;420517 said:


> that would work perfect for walks and such i like the pto on front (not belt)?
> 
> i have a brand new 36" that i bought at auction for $10 that would work perfect on that thing,you could have it if you wanted to pay shipping? but i am firm on the price (FREE) let me know


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i'm sorry i got sidetracked in mid thought 

it is a snapper 36" blower 2-stage


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Going to have to pass, just ran out and measured and the outside front tires are 4ft 3 outside to outside, so I wouldn't cover my tracks. I have a artic 6ft 4 blade that I will rig up, that way on an angle it will cover my tracks and should miss the grass. If I have to make the blade smaller I will. good price though, i appreciate the offer. love how this site is so helpfull to others in the business.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;420433 said:


> The machine is stored at another site, here is one I looked up online. Same machine, 723d, 23 horse diesel. apparently there are cabs availble also. We bought them off the local parks dept on a tender.


This machine is almost identical to the John deere front mount series. I have a 935 front mount, comes with 6' mower, but I bought it for the 5' sweeper. Has hydraulic up and hydraulic from side to side.

Also, JD made an 1145, an older 4x4 version of the 935...same idea.

Those front mounts are great for snow, diesel for torque, tight rear turning radius, cabs are easily available and traction is awesome even on 4x2 like the 935.

If it snows under 5" per storm, the sweeper works wonders and will do driveways in condo project in under a minute flat, that's a double driveway. Tight turning makes it a joy and the guys love following this machine, makes it so easy to polish up with a shovel.

We also have a Ford front mount with a John deere blade, just had to reweld the attaching arms to different spot. Man, it can plow sidewalks...up to 12" to 18" at a time.... lots of grunt power.

For the larger storms, we'll either use a small bobcat on the sidewalks or use the Bombardier on larger sidewalks. I'll post some pics another day.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Are Kubotas are vey seldom in 4x4 but they have a cab on them for weight. You should be alright with a 5 ft blade in most storms under 4 or 5".You could put chains on it for bigger storms if need be.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

MIDTOWNPC;420433 said:


> The machine is stored at another site, here is one I looked up online. Same machine, 723d, 23 horse diesel. apparently there are cabs availble also. We bought them off the local parks dept on a tender.


I had an older model with a cab and 5' blower. Sold it before winter so I never got to try it out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

It sure does turn on a dime. Plus its hydrostatic. This model is 4x2. There is a plate harness on the back to add weight plates. Im thinking, salt attachment. 

So many ideas, so little time. 

Ive had lots of machines before, Bolens Tractors, Massey 1010 4x4s but we sold those all along time ago when we stopped doing lawns and I got into computers.


----------

